# spam-i-corn



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Unicorn lovers turn away now....

more sparkles in your diet


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's great, but the sparkles always get caught in my teeth...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hahaahah nice!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It's even funnier that somebody is trying to sue them for copyright infringement.


----------

